

DoubleDirect – Full-Duplex ICMP Redirect Attacks in the Wild - macrebel
http://blog.zimperium.com/doubledirect-zimperium-discovers-full-duplex-icmp-redirect-attacks-in-the-wild/

======
BlackPian0
I am waiting to play with zAnti's next version :-)

